# Luxembourg communal showers ?



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

As the title really,
I want to go to luxembourg,a friend of mine says its all 
communal showers on the sites.
can anyone confirm ?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We went last April to Luxemburg and the website said commual showers but no they were not.

Patty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well if you mean showers without cubicles like those at the local swimming pool, I think you will be sorely disappointed :roll: . We've come across quite a few "sanitaires" across europe where either sex can use shower cubicles, toilet cubicles as well - they have a separate urinal section for the gents, and then everything else is "unisex" No probs.... 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At the beginning of the thread I was about to change my route to take in Lux. but reading on, :lol: Nah! disappointed :wink: 

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Naturist showers are usually communal, so I gather the person concerned initially; is a naturist! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I reckon they're winding you up. We've stayed at two sites in Luxembourg, neither of which had communal arrangements. I'm sure I'd have remembered if they did...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> At the beginning of the thread I was about to change my route to take in Lux. but reading on, :lol: Nah! disappointed :wink:
> 
> tony


Beat me to it!

:lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Speaking as someone who started work in the mining industry, I cannot see anything wrong with communal showers. 8) 

It was strange at first when some big naked hairy bloke started washing your back while you had soap in your eyes. 8O 

You were expected to return the favour as only nancy boys carried loofahs. :lol: 

Unisex showers :? I was never that lucky.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

neilbes said:


> As the title really,
> I want to go to luxembourg,a friend of mine says its all
> communal showers on the sites.
> can anyone confirm ?


 :roll: In Poland at a very rural camp site there was a communal shower - male and female shared an open area with six shower heads and no cutains-very interesting :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've encountered them in The Netherlands and Denmark.

They have a door to each of the showers (sometimes only a 3/4 door) and often the loos are completely separate. They also have family showers which by their very nature are also unisex. 

This year I came out of the shower in a Dutch camp site to find a woman having a strip down wash at the sinks. She didn't seem embarrassed.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've used a site in Northern France which had large wet rooms.

So the Missus and me trotted off for a frolic together, think we might have scandalized the people we were travelling with :lol: 

Anyone who has served at sea on the Grey Funnel line will be used to communal showers. One of the reasons that 'soap-on-a-rope' became popular :roll:


----------

